# Alpine PXA-H701



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Alpine PXA H701 | eBay

Cheapest on egay.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

oly 24 hours left!


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Alpine PXA-H701 | eBay

relisted with a lower price since no one bid on it.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

still no bids on this yet. only 2 days left. This used to be a highly sught after processor. Apparently not anymore?


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

It never sold. I still have it if anyone is interested (for a reasonable offer). Its jsut going to be sitting in a box collecting dust.


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

suprised it hasn't sold, though its not recent its still a good processor and very capable processor


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

my thoughts exactly. I dont "need" to sell it, so I have no problem hanging on to it. maybe some day I will use it again.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I know they are great DSP, my friend has a H701 and the C701 controller for $425 shipped and no bites


----------

